# How many more days till harvest?



## 2kstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

It's been 22 days and the most recent picture of her I have of her was 4 days ago. She started putting out trichs on that day. Right now slowly all of her colas are starting to get frosty. I was wondering if you guys think she is going to fill out or even going to fatten up within the weeks?


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 21, 2008)

dude, it's only been 22 days. Those things are just getting going. Patience my friend. You have a long way to go yet. At least another 5 weeks, depending on strain.

They look good though man. But maybe back off the nutes a bit, I think I see some burn in them pics, but I can't tell for sure.


----------



## ALX420 (Apr 21, 2008)

no matter what we tell you its gonna feel like forever.


----------



## herby2000 (Apr 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> no matter what we tell you its gonna feel like forever.


My plants have been flowering for about ten weeks and there's more time to go, besides that damn spider mites issue has came up recently...

Growing is hard... Waiting is the hardest part...


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> no matter what we tell you its gonna feel like forever.


 
damn

fo real it feels like for ever i check on her like 5 to 10 times a day. Is she going to get alot fatter?


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> dude, it's only been 22 days. Those things are just getting going. Patience my friend. You have a long way to go yet. At least another 5 weeks, depending on strain.
> 
> They look good though man. But maybe back off the nutes a bit, I think I see some burn in them pics, but I can't tell for sure.


 
thanks man, yeah I cut her nutes back to half strength and given to her every third feeding. 5 weeks, thats a long time. I can wait if its going to get a lot bigger, but if not. then Shit I think I'm going to be picking some berries.


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 21, 2008)

damn i have mine outdoors and i still have another 5 months. have to have patience when growing though.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 21, 2008)

can I speed up her maturing process, where she would swell up faster, but not grow as much. You know what I mean. Reason is because I have to move in a month and a half or so. So I still I have to semi dry it, I can dry it when I move to the other island with ease. but I just worry about getting the maximum harvest in the time permited. Can anyone help??


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 22, 2008)

bump anybody


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 22, 2008)

no, there is no way to speed things up. Flowering is genetic and it takes as long as it takes. Give 'em at least another 4 weeks, that gives you 2 weeks to dry them, which is plenty of time.


----------



## pizzle (Apr 22, 2008)

how long did you veg for and what kinda lights are you using.......if thats only 22 days into flowering your buds are gonna swell up a lot


----------



## smokencron (Apr 22, 2008)

what is the wat of your light ?


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 22, 2008)

dude your plants look real fad, if thats 10 weeks and it looks like its 5 weeks than thats a haze my friend, a really powerful sativa that is like well just a haze, like LSD. it looks really healthy right now so keep it good for 5 more weeks and use a lot of PK you should be in treat for one champion one-hitter


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 22, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> no, there is no way to speed things up. Flowering is genetic and it takes as long as it takes. Give 'em at least another 4 weeks, that gives you 2 weeks to dry them, which is plenty of time.


 
that's sucks I figured that, but I just read somewhere that it was possible to speed up the process. thanks though. I'll just wait the 5 weeks like everybody is saying.


----------



## mrskitz (Apr 22, 2008)

no you cant speed up the process,but if you grow cannabis plants in the perfect inviroment,they should be ready by the minimum recommended time,,so for example if it sais they take 8-10 weeks to flower theyll be ready closer to 8,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,peace


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 22, 2008)

pizzle said:


> how long did you veg for and what kinda lights are you using.......if thats only 22 days into flowering your buds are gonna swell up a lot


 
I vegged her for, a grueling 3 months. and I'm running 400W CMH light. I hope so, well see, I'll have some update pics today.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 22, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> dude your plants look real fad, if thats 10 weeks and it looks like its 5 weeks than thats a haze my friend, a really powerful sativa that is like well just a haze, like LSD. it looks really healthy right now so keep it good for 5 more weeks and use a lot of PK you should be in treat for one champion one-hitter


 
What kind of PK Nutes do you reccomend I'm giving her Tiger Bloom right now, but that seems too little. But the only thing she super sensitive to overnutes since, I pretty much gave her hell whole life coming up. But Yeah, I finally have someone to agree with me that it is a haze strain. thanks man. Let me know about some good nutes


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 22, 2008)

Here's some update pictures of Runt J. It's day 24 of flowering. How many ounces (I hope 1 atleast) or grams do you think the big one (Runt) is going to yield? And how about the two clones next to big Runt? Well the little one's just started so, I don't know but I don't care as long as I get some bud from them little girlies. comment away please....


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 23, 2008)

bump anybody?


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 23, 2008)

alot of the colas have some parts of the hairs turning orange. Is this normal at 25 days? help???


----------



## jsgrwn (Apr 23, 2008)

i say at least another month, quit getting so damn impatient noob. late


----------



## SomeGuy (Apr 23, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> alot of the colas have some parts of the hairs turning orange. Is this normal at 25 days? help???


Dude... be patient. They aren't even half done. They will fill in more over the next couple of weeks and then more from there. Its not unheard of for plants to finish before the 8week minimum but its also not very common. Those look nowhere near finished. You have about 4+ weeks left. You will most likely get an OZ (At least if you let them do their thing) from the looks of it. Just pay attention, watch the tricombs and youll be set. Trust me... I know its tough to wait. Wait until you have 6 weeks down, the last few weeks take forever.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 23, 2008)

you will have a bud forest in that room if you are patient.. it will suprise you how much weight they will put on


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 24, 2008)

gogrow said:


> you will have a bud forest in that room if you are patient.. it will suprise you how much weight they will put on


 
forest? really? hopefully. So far this is the best I've grown so far.


----------



## gogrow (Apr 24, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> forest? really? hopefully. So far this is the best I've grown so far.


 
go look at them now... you are only halfway through; they (the buds) will be about twice that size, or better, and "all swole up". you will be pleased


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 24, 2008)

gogrow said:


> go look at them now... you are only halfway through; they (the buds) will be about twice that size, or better, and "all swole up". you will be pleased


 
I HOPE SO, SHE'S BEEN THRU A WHOLE SHIT LOAD OF STRESS. THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS. ANYBODY ELSE TO CONFIRM HIS STATEMENT?


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 24, 2008)

heres some trich shots I took some just now and some update pics. I was thinking of giving her some stronger nutes like beastie bloomz or open seasame? what do you guys think? I'm giving her Tiger bloom right now, but I don't think it's cutting it.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks goood


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 24, 2008)

beastie bloomz or open seasame?


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 25, 2008)

anybody bump?????


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 25, 2008)

stop it!!!!!!!!

leave it alone. it looks perfect. stop trying to push it. just keep doing what you have been and find something to do for the next 5 weeks. https://www.rollitup.org/arcade.php


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 25, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> stop it!!!!!!!!
> 
> leave it alone. it looks perfect. stop trying to push it. just keep doing what you have been and find something to do for the next 5 weeks. https://www.rollitup.org/arcade.php


 
I'm just worried that the Tiger Bloom isn't cutting it. A lot of her leaves are turning yellow. Also even the tops aren't super green at all, there more like a lime green. I'm just a conserned parent with his girls, I don't want to deprive them. But I don't want to overdo them also. Thanks. Thats that only reason why, I'm saying this. Plus a guy earlier said for to pick up a high P-K nute for her. That's also why the questions. thanks. I was thinking of starting molasses in the rest of her feedings till harvest, what about that?


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 25, 2008)

bump anybody? Molasses?


----------



## BlessAmerica (Apr 27, 2008)

2kstyle,

 It looks good. Im in at the same pace with you. But I have to be honest man....

Dude, just chill. Rome wasn't built in a day. Your plants are fine. In fact their awesome. These guys are giving you some priceless advice, and they are asking you to be patient. Please don't steer them away with sooo many questions. 

Molasses.. I have it, tried it, don't use it. After using it 2 times my plants looked nute burned so I stopped. Could of been a coinsidence.

As for ferts thats a personal preference, I use botanicare's line. Everyone has their own preference and I doubt you will find someone on here (unless they are a hydro shop owner) who can tell you without any doubt or with empiricle evidence which brand is better. My botanicare is 1.5-4-5 and I'm happy. 

Please man, just chill. Wait a week or so, then give us an update. Be patient. This is a hobby not an obscession. Your plants look great and they will turn out fine and fat.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 27, 2008)

BlessAmerica said:


> 2kstyle,
> 
> It looks good. Im in at the same pace with you. But I have to be honest man....
> 
> ...


Thanks, I understand. I understand you do it as a hobby. But this is for my medication. I'm legally certified in Hawaii. I don't mean to steer anybody away, just concerned. Right now in Hawaii, there where some major bust cutting off some major suppliers. So finding for me is getting harder and harder, so I really need this to work out. 

Sorry if I come off like an ass. I don't mean to. I appreciate everyone giving me valuable advice, and believe me I take it all in. Thanks everyone. here's some updated picts from today.


----------



## BlessAmerica (Apr 27, 2008)

You didn't come across harsh, I hope I didn't.

Seeing your situation I understand. I just read through the pages and got this vibe from everyone. Anyway.... They look great man.. In 4-6 weeks you should have some nice smoke that will last you a long time. Good luck, keep us updated!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 29, 2008)

the "madness" will begin after week 5-6 man


----------



## xtheghostx (Apr 29, 2008)

looking great so far hang in there, did you say it was bagseed? Any clue on what the strain is? Keep us updated


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 29, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> the "madness" will begin after week 5-6 man


 
guess what it's week 5 right now!!!!  I just noticed that the buds on the main colas are starting to grow outwards, making it fatter. I hope my plant can yeild colas like yours. Your plants inspirational!!!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 29, 2008)

xtheghostx said:


> looking great so far hang in there, did you say it was bagseed? Any clue on what the strain is? Keep us updated


thanks, she's my pride and joy. 

She's a haze strain I think. She's super sensitive to nutes, and someone also agreed with me that it did look like it. Also it looked like the picture in the Cannibible of the Haze that was over nuted.

I'll take a update pic either today or tomorrow.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 29, 2008)

hey,

Getting fatter slowly, oh so slowly but surely. Here's a update pics from today. Day 31 of flowering.


----------



## Flabos (Apr 29, 2008)

Atleast a mont ahead, they're fattening up nicely.
Just continue doing what you do.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 30, 2008)

Flabos said:


> Atleast a mont ahead, they're fattening up nicely.
> Just continue doing what you do.


 
I know, a whole month. But actually I was planning on harvesting on June 5 or 6.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Apr 30, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I hope my plant can yeild colas like yours. Your plants inspirational!!!!!


thanks.....hope your plant do atleast that  ....new updates in my journal.....cheers!!!


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 30, 2008)

hey man, glad to see you doing the right thing and letting them go. June 5th will be a happy day for you man  That plant in the big pot is quite a beast! Nice bit of training you did there to make her branch out like that.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 30, 2008)

I was thinking of adding some CFL cool white lights for the bottom nuggies to grow. Do you guys think this would be a good addition or is this going to turn her hermie? I don't want to waste all my time and effort just to get a little more.


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 30, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I was thinking of adding some CFL cool white lights for the bottom nuggies to grow. Do you guys think this would be a good addition or is this going to turn her hermie? I don't want to waste all my time and effort just to get a little more.


do it!


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 30, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> do it!


 
called in sick today, so I'll be doing it today.


----------



## 2kstyle (Apr 30, 2008)

added 2 CFL 100W bulbs, cool white

If you notice my shoots on the bottom right seem to be steeling all of the Nitrogen, why is that? should I chop them?


----------



## SnowWhite (May 1, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> added 2 CFL 100W bulbs, cool white
> 
> If you notice my shoots on the bottom right seem to be steeling all of the Nitrogen, why is that? should I chop them?


Personally, I'd raise them CFLs a tiny bit to have them on the lower portions of the bigger buds/colas and just let them lower down branches with the popcorn buds go. I find they are good for early samples or hash. But I now tend to use these sort of low branches for taking clones just before flowering.

Nitrogen is a mobile element. Your soil is probably lacking in N (or the N is locked out) so the plant it taking what it needs from what it has stored in the leaves etc, that is why they are yellowing. Give them some veg ferts to boost 'em a bit. It is a bit early in flower for that sort of yellowing, but overall things are good mate!


----------



## blunted24/7 (May 1, 2008)

I'm really interested in how you trained it, can you explain what you did? It looks like a beast, great job.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 1, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> Personally, I'd raise them CFLs a tiny bit to have them on the lower portions of the bigger buds/colas and just let them lower down branches with the popcorn buds go. I find they are good for early samples or hash. But I now tend to use these sort of low branches for taking clones just before flowering.
> 
> Nitrogen is a mobile element. Your soil is probably lacking in N (or the N is locked out) so the plant it taking what it needs from what it has stored in the leaves etc, that is why they are yellowing. Give them some veg ferts to boost 'em a bit. It is a bit early in flower for that sort of yellowing, but overall things are good mate!


Yeah right before flowering she had Nitrogen toxification, from somebody elses advice. So I had to flush her majorly before flowering. I then started to flower her right after I started her back up on her nutes. That's why she's lacking Nitrogen. I only have been giving her Tiger Bloom, ever since. 

So is it ok to give her more Nitrogen, doesn't that decrease the size of your buds? But yes, I was afraid she was lacking some Nitrogen big time. I was waiting for someone to say something. I think the next feeding she will be getting some Fox Farm Grow Big Nutes(6-4-4), at half strength (since half stregth is the dose she handles). Is this suitable? Or should I give her something like Cha Ching like I was saying a couple post back (9-50-10)?

The sad thing about the bottom shoots, the reason why I have the light down there is because I'm not cloning those babies. I have to move islands, and so I'm trying to get the maximum bud. Although, I was also thinking maybe I was thinking of mailing my self some clones. but the only thing they will be super late in the flowering stage, will roots still take from the cuttings? 

Thanks Snowwhite!!


----------



## 2kstyle (May 1, 2008)

bump, anybody else other then snow white can answer?


----------



## SnowWhite (May 1, 2008)

sorry dude, looks like it's just you and me for now.

so, taking clones. Nah man, I wouldn't bother now. It should be done in the first 2 weeks flowering really. I take my cuts Day 1 flower just before I move them from veg. You can root flowering branches, but from what I have seen it takes a LONG time for them to revert back to vegatitive growth, so I wouldn't bother now. But you should def consider cloning on your next batch. You don't even need extra light or space for this, you can just root cuttings on the window ledge.

Yeah man, feed them some N, just a little booster. They need less N during flowering, but not none. You will not fix your already yellow leaves but it should help stop the spread as the plant will be able to draw up some N from the roots instead of stealing it from the rest of the plant. Do you PH your water btw?

I'm not sure about the cha ching I'm afraid....sounds a bit hot for my liking, but I only use organc nutes.


----------



## babylonburn (May 2, 2008)

need more time if your soil u can molasses im so tired of typing molasses...lol...what lights are u using?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 2, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> need more time if your soil u can molasses im so tired of typing molasses...lol...what lights are u using?


400W CMH HPS bulb with a Sun system 2 vented hood and fox farm ocean farm mix soil, which I think it's organic. The only reason why I haven't gone and used ,molasses is because everybody told me not to use it. Right now I'm using Grow Big because she's lacking N big time. Is ok to stack the molasses and the nutes together?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 2, 2008)

blunted24/7 said:


> I'm really interested in how you trained it, can you explain what you did? It looks like a beast, great job.


 
Check out my threads, and look at my lowes cabinet thread. it started with a long rectangle pot( not reccomended). I'll explain how I did it better this weekend. sorry for leaving you hanging for a while.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 2, 2008)

SnowWhite said:


> sorry dude, looks like it's just you and me for now.
> 
> so, taking clones. Nah man, I wouldn't bother now. It should be done in the first 2 weeks flowering really. I take my cuts Day 1 flower just before I move them from veg. You can root flowering branches, but from what I have seen it takes a LONG time for them to revert back to vegatitive growth, so I wouldn't bother now. But you should def consider cloning on your next batch. You don't even need extra light or space for this, you can just root cuttings on the window ledge.
> 
> ...


I just check up on my girlies, and they seemed to like the Grow big Nutes, there was some bud growth that I noticed from yesterday afternoon. It was major growth, but some noticeable growth. I think the colas are starting to put on more weight, because they are starting to lean more to the sides, and they tend to sway a lot more. 

and yes I ph my water. In Hawaii the water here is fucken awesome. It stays pretty steady and it's way cleaner then a lot places in the world. That I'm blessed. I just let my water sit in a container to release the chlorine. But yeah my PH is a constant 6.5 to 6.8 from the tap. There is really no need in changing my PH. Why add extra things in the water, when it's not needed? I'm just lucky I think.

but as for the cha ching. I don't know about that either. The haze strain is pretty sensitive to nutes as is, so if i giver her that it might fry her. So I probably buy the Cha ching for another strain.. thanks for stopping by and the help snowwhite!!!!

When I move islands, I'm going to start guerilla growing also. Now that's going to be a journal to watch!!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (May 3, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## 2kstyle (May 6, 2008)

I just took some update pictures. I think my strain might have a little purple haze in it, because some of the leaves are showing a little purple in it. But it's hard to see in the pictures but in person you can see it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 7, 2008)

looks like most of the fan leafs are goin dead.... i like lolipops


----------



## 2kstyle (May 7, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> looks like most of the fan leafs are goin dead.... i like lolipops


 
I hope I mines can get like your lolipops(crossing my fingers).


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 7, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I hope I mines can get like your lolipops(crossing my fingers).


yeah, i'm crossin mine for ya bro  Cheers!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (May 10, 2008)

Some of my colas are starting to lean and sway alot more, is the swaying ok or do they need to be stable?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 12, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## SomeGuy (May 12, 2008)

They are looking good. How many weeks total flowering now? Hows the trichs looking? They look like they are getting closer to done. Have a lot of fan leaves fallen off?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 12, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> They are looking good. How many weeks total flowering now? Hows the trichs looking? They look like they are getting closer to done. Have a lot of fan leaves fallen off?


 
thanks guy! yeah it's been only 6 weeks going onto 7 weeks. The trichs are still clear, but shit's getting frostier by the days go by. Man and you dont' know how good my house(It smells like some super sweet ass weed). I even tried a sample bud, that was immature and I got stoned as fucked. So I'm super excited. Most of her fan leaves fell off already and there still falling off. Sinces it's a haze straint my harvest time probably wont be until the 6/6/08(which is about a little over two months). I can't wait and see how much she yeilds!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 12, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I even tried a sample bud, that was immature and I got stoned as fucked.


thats cool  .good luck on the yield man....i'll chop tomorow. Cheers!!! CheetaH


----------



## 2kstyle (May 13, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> thats cool  .good luck on the yield man....i'll chop tomorow. Cheers!!! CheetaH


 
Shit yeah cheetah Can't wait to see the final weigh in


----------



## 2kstyle (May 13, 2008)

Here's some updated pictures of Runt J. I accidently said from the last post that it was day 41, but since I'm not smoking right now I'm a little off. I got to take a drug test for a private company, even though I got a medical marijuana liscence it's safer this way. 

The picture of the single plant was given molasses, I got a good reaction to it from it. Looks like Runt J will be getting some molasses on her next feeding. The bud growth is amazing with the molasses, I kind of regret not using earlier. Better late then never!!!

Anyways, I tried taking some trich shots. It still looks clear. None of the trichs I see on the buds are even milky. Anybody know what color they are?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 14, 2008)

bump, any help on my trichs?


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

hey man...check my harvest picz  . Cheers!!!


----------



## Luv THC Rx (May 15, 2008)

*The waiting is the hardest part but well worth the patience.*


----------



## roughnice (May 16, 2008)

nice man yours looks a little like my og kush in how the buds stick close to the main stalk, looking good though!! looks like we're about the same way through flowering too, I think its day 50 for me right now flowering. check it out


----------



## 2kstyle (May 16, 2008)

roughnice said:


> nice man yours looks a little like my og kush in how the buds stick close to the main stalk, looking good though!! looks like we're about the same way through flowering too, I think its day 50 for me right now flowering. check it out


 
yeah nice girls man, those are kush? supposedly mines are haze strain. How long more are you waiting to harvest those girls?


----------



## bzilem (May 16, 2008)

ALX420 said:


> no matter what we tell you its gonna feel like forever.


True that

Forrrrrrrrrrrrrevvvvverrrrrrrrr
(Quote from The Sandlot )


----------



## 2kstyle (May 19, 2008)

Just checked up on her, and her trichs are starting to get milky in places, and amber in a few places. But for the most part of the plant, the trichs are mostly clear. Should I be flushing her soon???


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 19, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> Just checked up on her, and her trichs are starting to get milky in places, and amber in a few places. But for the most part of the plant, the trichs are mostly clear. Should I be flushing her soon???


start flushing...that's my recomendation


----------



## TONYJEJO (May 19, 2008)

leave nature his way! or go in the seedbank store and buy some autoflowering strains! lowryder#2,dieselryder,ak-47 automatic! from seed to harwest in only 60-65days! it grows so fast that you cann see it with your eyes! 4real !


----------



## 2kstyle (May 19, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> start flushing...that's my recomendation


 
I think I'll be flushing her the next feeding because I just fed her some light nutes yesterday. Her bud growth is slowing down in some places, but she's getting frostier. I will be flushing her definitely on next two feedings, then I think it will be a earlier harvest then planned, IDK? 

I kind of wanted the couchlock like how you were trying to achieve. How's the curing going?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 19, 2008)

TONYJEJO said:


> leave nature his way! or go in the seedbank store and buy some autoflowering strains! lowryder#2,dieselryder,ak-47 automatic! from seed to harwest in only 60-65days! it grows so fast that you cann see it with your eyes! 4real !


 
Yeah, fo sho. This was my first grow, so I just used a bagseed. The next grow will be Blueberry Kush from BC. Fucken excited about those upcoming girls. Hopefully I'll have generations and generations of girls to come. Since my buddy bought those seeds already, I'll be growing those. but yeah I'll take that into consideration for the next grows. I'm liking everyone's ak-47's cause the buds look like they come out monster


----------



## 2kstyle (May 19, 2008)

Please help me out guys, timing is essence as everyone is saying. I just took some close up shots of some trichs. As you can see as I mention some of my trichs are clear, milky and amber. I think it's time for her flushing? Here's day 51 of flowering.


----------



## SomeGuy (May 19, 2008)

I would start flushing them.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

yeah man, start flushing A.S.A.P.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 20, 2008)

Can I flush with water and molasses? or just water? Just because my plant is lacking alot of nutes as of is.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 20, 2008)

i would give the molases after one or two just waterings (imo)


----------



## 2kstyle (May 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i would give the molases after one or two just waterings (imo)


 
Flush with water then after the flush feed with molasses? thanks cheetah, your da man!!!!!


----------



## SomeGuy (May 20, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> Flush with water then after the flush feed with molasses? thanks cheetah, your da man!!!!!



This is what I do. I Flush them really good and then right after the flush give them molasses with water. I do this at least 3 times before harvesting, so a period of 10-14 days.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 20, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> This is what I do. I Flush them really good and then right after the flush give them molasses with water. I do this at least 3 times before harvesting, so a period of 10-14 days.


 
Thanks some guy, appreciate it, I was thinking thats what Cheetah meant also.

Thanks. Can't wait to flush, then it's Harvest time!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 21, 2008)

good luck buddy!


----------



## 2kstyle (May 23, 2008)

flushed Runt and Clones 1 and 2 yesterday. I hope their doing good today. I didn't give them molasses since, I was so tired, and pressed for time. I was fighting against the clock yesterday. So the next flush they will be getting molasses definitely.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 24, 2008)

I just flushed Runt J (mother) and her clones #1 and #2. They loved the flush. The colas got fatter since the last time. Her some update pics. I'm going to flush her for another week and then it's harvest time.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 25, 2008)

man........looks delicious


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 26, 2008)

SmittyB.. said:


> So Flowering Is A Total Of What On Average? 5 Weeks Then Harvest Or..?


...........didn't understand a shit


----------



## babylonburn (May 26, 2008)

looks irie....easy skankin'


----------



## 2kstyle (May 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> ...........didn't understand a shit


 
yeah fo real. guys pretty high I think


----------



## 2kstyle (May 26, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> man........looks delicious


thanks man, I can't wait to harvest. How do you know when they are ready to harvest? Lost of my leaves are dying fast and losing green. I'm thinking probably in a couple days would be good. But if I could go longer for a week, then I can wait to yeild more. Its been forever anyway, whats another week.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 26, 2008)

babylonburn said:


> looks irie....easy skankin'


alriiigghhhttt!!!! Smells so sweet and stink in here. It's the haze sweet smell.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 26, 2008)

Com On Men Im New...


----------



## 2kstyle (May 26, 2008)

SmittyB.. said:


> Com On Men Im New...


 
yeah but dont be postn non sense man. if you got a question just ask someone.


----------



## StinkBud (May 26, 2008)

I read somewhere about an experiment with the time schedule of plants. The guys left the light on for 12 hours but only turned it off for 6 hrs. The plants still budded normally but finished in less time.


----------



## SmittyB.. (May 26, 2008)

I actually was asking a question Let me rephrase it. On average how long does it take a plant to flower ? I see some pictures that say things like day 60 or day 50 and it confuses me because i dont know if there talking about day 60 of the entire grow or just day 60 of flowering. You understand bro? I Guess im really just wondering How long does it take a (SEED) to grow all the way to harvest?


----------



## 2kstyle (May 27, 2008)

SmittyB.. said:


> I actually was asking a question Let me rephrase it. On average how long does it take a plant to flower ? I see some pictures that say things like day 60 or day 50 and it confuses me because i dont know if there talking about day 60 of the entire grow or just day 60 of flowering. You understand bro? I Guess im really just wondering How long does it take a (SEED) to grow all the way to harvest?


now i see what your saying. that varies from strain to strain. Typically Sativa Strains take much longer then indica strains. There THC highs are different. It solely depends on what strain your growing. That will pretty much determine when your harvest will be. If you grow bag seeds, the best you can do is estimate and atleast guess what type of strain it is Indica or Sativa. that can give you a ballpark number atleast. If your looking at faster harvest, go for indica strains only. I will be going for the indica strains in the future.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 27, 2008)

SmittyB.. said:


> I actually was asking a question Let me rephrase it. On average how long does it take a plant to flower ? I see some pictures that say things like day 60 or day 50 and it confuses me because i dont know if there talking about day 60 of the entire grow or just day 60 of flowering. You understand bro? I Guess im really just wondering How long does it take a (SEED) to grow all the way to harvest?


hey, the growfaq is your best friend  Peace!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (May 28, 2008)

Gave her second straight water flush, got lazy again. So I said fuck it. I just give my babies straight hawaiian water. I think it's going to be an early harvest for me. I was actually planning to harvest on 6/6 but looks like its going to be on 6/4. Two days earlier. I know not much to some people, but to me that's like forever. I've been waiting so paitiently for my baby to mature.

Some of my stems are bending a lot now. I'll take some update pics in a couple days from now.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

good luck brotha!!! hope it'll get you smoked like shit  . btw i've started a real grow journal  not "gettin prepared" thread (sory for the commercial)  Cheers!!! Peace!!! Cheetah


----------



## 2kstyle (May 29, 2008)

Day 61 of flowering. The colas are gettting fatttt. there leaning everywhere. There are some pics where the cola was straight, but its leaning to the left. But as you can see on couple pics to show how big the clones #1 cola is getting, it can almost hide the radio shack magnifiy loop. Also the trichs are milky everywhere, and some places thy are getting amber. I am getting so ichy on harvesting these girlies, but I want a more Narcotic High. well here are the pics.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 30, 2008)

very close man, very close


----------



## Manny Ramirez (May 30, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> very close man, very close


 
yep.............................


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 30, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> This is what I do. I Flush them really good and then right after the flush give them molasses with water. I do this at least 3 times before harvesting, so a period of 10-14 days.


how much molases do you use? and what exactly are the benefits?


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 30, 2008)

2k did you cut off your fan leaves accidentally? or did the bud just take over?


----------



## GREENBUD (May 30, 2008)

Hi I can only tell what I know and it works well so I am told LOL
Feed once a week 3/4 of recomended  dose. Then just water with clean water inbetween (distilled water check ph if low add 1 qt spring or rain water so 3 qt distilled 1 qt spring or rain. Ph should be good) you can lift the cantainer up and if it is dry it will be very light. Wet soil heavy. You can start to know when to water by feeling the cantainer. Hope this helps.


----------



## herbologist (May 30, 2008)

Four 4x8 trays 16.5 pounds ,Not bad.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 30, 2008)

LeRoy JaBluntski said:


> how much molases do you use? and what exactly are the benefits?


 
I use 1.5 teapsoons per half gallon of water. warm up water really fast in the micro like 10 seconds kind. mix in the molasses then mix in the rest of the water with the water/molasses solution. the benefits, i think vary from strain to strain depending on what your growing. for the most part, if done right I only heard that they put on weight. for personal experience, they have more growth, weight, and thc. so I highly reccomend using molasses in the flowering stages of your grow. good luck.


----------



## 2kstyle (May 30, 2008)

LeRoy JaBluntski said:


> 2k did you cut off your fan leaves accidentally? or did the bud just take over?


 
No I didn't cut off my leaves, they fell off. Why is something wrong? I wish the bud took over, but theres pretty much only bud, and little leaves. I think I wont be spending a whole lot of time manicuring my shit cause I dont have anything really to.


----------



## LeRoy JaBluntski (May 31, 2008)

No thats normal I was just making sure you didn't cut or pull them off. Other than that it looks great good luck man. ANd I will try the molasses on this next harvest


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 3, 2008)

Chopping tomorrow morning what do you guys think?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

i think it's the right time dude! will you give them 24 hours dark period? have you stop watering them in the last few days? Cheers!!! it was a good grow man!!!!! Cheetah


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 4, 2008)

incredible grow, you and cheetah are my favorite growers on this site


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 4, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> i think it's the right time dude! will you give them 24 hours dark period? have you stop watering them in the last few days? Cheers!!! it was a good grow man!!!!! Cheetah


 
Yup, I thought so too. I needed some assurance, that I wasn't doing it to soon. I don't have time for the 24 hour period, but I gave the ladies a longer dark period then usual for a wopping 16 hours( normal is 12, lol, duh ) but that was the soonest I could turn off the lights. I was debating on doing the 24 but, was persuaded on the side that it doesn't do anything anyway. I'll save it for the next harvest. And the last time I watered my ladies, was about a week. It was major flushing thats so there was a good amount of water in the soil. It's harvest time in 11 hours and counting  Thanks, man but I can't compare to your 250W grow (fucken monster), I have a 400W. But thanks for the complement!!!!....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> incredible grow, you and cheetah are my favorite growers on this site


hey, thanks  !!!!! Puff puff pass>>>>>>>> to brendon420 .Cheers man!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 4, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> Thanks, man but I can't compare to your 250W grow (fucken monster)


hmmm....thats what all the ppl say  . hope your plants will give you the high you want man!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

hmmm.....any harvest picz bro?!?


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 5, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> hmmm.....any harvest picz bro?!?


 
It's coming tonight, it took me forever to harvest those ladies yesterday. Damn, there was a lot of little leaves to chop. Man that shit was sticky as hell so everything was getting all stuck to the bud. So it took me a while. I'll probably have to have 2 posts cause I took a shit load of pics yesterday. Man, I don't know but my buds are sort of dry already. So weight wise, I don't think I'll be losing the typical 75% weight mass.(crossing my fingers) Since the last time I watered her was a week ago. I'm going on a trip this weekend, and hopefully I can come back to dried weed and then straight to curing.

If I loose the typical 75% weight, I think I'll probably be getting around 2 oz's, but if not hopefully more.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

good for you man!!! congrats on the harvest! hope you'll get more then 2 oz! can't wait for da picz..... cheers man! CheeTah


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 6, 2008)

Well heres the pics I promised. I have a small resin ball from the trimming small leaves. Here's the final Harvest #1, second (small one) coming in a couple days. Thanks RIU.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 6, 2008)

not bad buddy. lol at the last pic....seem that is hard to you not to laught man  cheers!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 6, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> not bad buddy. lol at the last pic....seem that is hard to you not to laught man  cheers!!!


 
thanks man, I know I had to put in that pic.


----------



## brendon420 (Jun 6, 2008)

monster stems


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 9, 2008)

my shit's dry already. Time to cure!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 10, 2008)

cool man!!! did u take a sample already?!?


----------



## mastakoosh (Jun 10, 2008)

man harvest is such a good feeling. great grow and harvest. hope she stones the hell out of you.


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 10, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> cool man!!! did u take a sample already?!?


 
Yeah I just got a good sample of a bud last night, and that shit put me to sleep. It was my night cap. So I'm pretty satisfied, with it. It was an instant eye slam, doesn't help my eyes are already small but fuck it. good shit. Just the taste isn't to par, yet. She just needs a couple of days or a week or so to cure. When I burped the jar this mourning, I got nothing but the super sweet smell of Haze, god damn. that shit smells good, I can't wait till it cures even better, when I can't smell none of the plant matter. I was really lucky with this bagseed, it was a challenge but a very good learning experience. And from what I heard, to grow a Haze for my first grow and to get these results, I guess that was pretty alright. So far, all but three fat cola sticks were dry, so the total weight on the rest was 2 ounces only oh well better then 1 ounce. The other three colas are actually the biggest colas of them all so, I think I'll probably get a quarter to half ounce off of those puppies hopefully. Then you know what, this weekend is harvest #2!!!!!! So excited!!!! I got a different bagseed, and that one doesn't look half as good as my other buds, but oh well it's variety. Thanks for stopping by Cheetah!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 10, 2008)

good Job!! Growing is really super fun. It wears off a little after the 2nd harvest..LOL I dont check them near as often as I did prior to having a bunch of bud around.  They still get plenty of attention... I just dont feel motivated to look at them every hour...LOL


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 10, 2008)

SomeGuy said:


> good Job!! Growing is really super fun. It wears off a little after the 2nd harvest..LOL I dont check them near as often as I did prior to having a bunch of bud around.  They still get plenty of attention... I just dont feel motivated to look at them every hour...LOL


 
I feel you man, shit that's exactly how it is over here. I'm not checking those girlies every half hour, nah mean. I guess I have confidence in my strain now.


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 11, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> I feel you man, shit that's exactly how it is over here. I'm not checking those girlies every half hour, nah mean. I guess I have confidence in my strain now.


Ya! Thats it! Confidence is what it is..LMAO. I think Im gonna start buying seeds in a couple of weeks and stock up. Im gonna be getting a different place so it will be nice to have NO supplies etc.. going to the new addy. Shit, I cant remember... were you growing hydro? Ive got lots of hydro questions right now. I really dont want to be buying any soil in Winter this year...Just looks odd ya know..LOL


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 11, 2008)

2kstyle said:


> Yeah I just got a good sample of a bud last night, and that shit put me to sleep. It was my night cap. So I'm pretty satisfied, with it. It was an instant eye slam, doesn't help my eyes are already small but fuck it. good shit. Just the taste isn't to par, yet. She just needs a couple of days or a week or so to cure. When I burped the jar this mourning, I got nothing but the super sweet smell of Haze, god damn. that shit smells good, I can't wait till it cures even better, when I can't smell none of the plant matter. I was really lucky with this bagseed, it was a challenge but a very good learning experience. And from what I heard, to grow a Haze for my first grow and to get these results, I guess that was pretty alright. So far, all but three fat cola sticks were dry, so the total weight on the rest was 2 ounces only oh well better then 1 ounce. The other three colas are actually the biggest colas of them all so, I think I'll probably get a quarter to half ounce off of those puppies hopefully. Then you know what, this weekend is harvest #2!!!!!! So excited!!!! I got a different bagseed, and that one doesn't look half as good as my other buds, but oh well it's variety. Thanks for stopping by Cheetah!


good to hear that bro!!!!!!if u can, cure it for 3-4 weeks man..... my shit smells and tastes AWESOME, dude!!!!!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got the other fat colas dried so I got a total weight of 2.5 ounces on the first harvest. Not bad for my first large legal operation. Oh yeah, my friend approves of it, he got pretty damn stoned off of one hit. and that was only the little pop corn buds. I just harvest the rest of the runt J clones, and I think those girlies are probably going to be about an 1/8 to 1/4, pretty dense shit man. here's some harvest pics, and some upclose pics of the buds. 



 Is the buds a little purple at the tips?


----------



## SmokeyTheBear420 (Jun 13, 2008)

I was told that you can speed things up by cutting the light by two hours every week. I haven't tried it yet but I might with my second harvest. I'll let you know what happens. Im going two weeks of 12/12/ Then 10/14 on week to 8/16 all the way to 2 hours of light. I know its different but I have a good friend thats been growing for 20 some odd years and he swears it works. Wish me luck


----------



## 2kstyle (Jun 16, 2008)

The dried weight on the 2nd harvest was an 1/8th, man those nuggies are so frosty. So the total harvest weight on the purple haze is 2 ounces and 17.5 grams. Not bad for my first grow, and the second plant strain will be chopped tomorrow, which probably be about 2 grams. But she's not really ready but, oh well, I can't give my buddy all of my plants for free. nah mean, I rather get something out of it.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

nice harvest bro!


----------



## SKYGLAZER (Jun 16, 2008)

yea i have an question to i have an plant i say about 3 inches tall do you know when i am suppose to cut the bud from the top ?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 16, 2008)

my man, better start a new thread....dun hijack other ppl threads..... for topping, u should cut the main stem right above the third set of leafs( not lower then the third!!! ) Peace!!!


----------



## growman3666 (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice good grow!


----------

